# Instructions for making lambar?



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I know there must be some on here somewhere! :crazy I just can't find them. Or maybe it is so easy that I shouldn't need step by step instructions?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, they are here somewhere. Search "lambar" and whatever Vicki's name is.

Take a pail, whatever size you want, and drill 5/8" holes in it. Get tubing from the hardware store that fits your nipples (I have the grey ones). I always forget the size tubing needed so I just bring a nipple with me. Voila!

I have a few different sized pails with various quantities of nipples.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

You can be like me I took everything to Lowes and told the guy what I wanted to build......lol he still works there and when he sees me goes straight to the tubing  
I think we get it 10inches, but not 100% on that. Gray nipples from Jeffers...buckets from walmart (icing buckets from bakery) They just recycle them, so should give them to you for nothing or close to it


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh! Totally going to the bakery to get buckets next time I'm at wally!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also take my nipples with me, my lambar nipple also  I buy the tubing by the foot, since I make infant lambars that need maybe 6 inch pieces and 2 gallon lambars that need maybe 10 inches and 3.5 gallon lambars that need 12 inches. And it's SOO much cheaper by the box if you end up making them for all your customers like I do! Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL Vicki about the nipples. You're so funny!
Ok. So thanks for the info but I still didn't find any posting with step by step instructions. But I guess I just get a bucket, whatever size works for the kids I am feeding, drill the holes with a paddle bit (5/8ths"), use the tubing to make long straws that reach to the bottom of the bucket, stick the nipples with the tubing attached into the drilled holes, fill with milk and IF I can get those silly girls to take the new nipples, I am good to go? No gaskets or washers where the nipples fit in?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope thats it. I start the kid with the lambar nipples on pop bottles for their colostrum, then their colostrum milk, so by day 2 or 3, I have them taking it without help.....I then use a bucket I have lambar nipples only about 4 inches up from the bottom, so there first feedings the milk in the bucket is right at the nipples, takes hardly any sucking at all to get a mouthfull of milk. Don't expect newborns to suck milk out of a 5 gallon bucket with just a quart of milk in the bottom, they wear themselves out way before they get full. At first you have to help them, sometimes, especially boys for some reason you have to help them over and over and over....it's where a holder helps. My husband simply uses rebar and makes a hoop the size of the bucket, a flat piece to stop the bucket from falling down to the nipples, and then welds it to a rim, or now he makes these big rebar stars so they simply can't tip them over when larger.

I can snap photos if you want to see the holders.

When the kids are little I simply use doubleend snaps and snap their lambar to the pen, I have photos like that up on facebook. Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all those details. Makes it much easier for me to wrap my head around it since I haven't seen a lambar in person. And, yes, if it is not too much trouble I would love to see pics and I am going to facebook now to see the ones you have there.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

See how low to the bottom of the bucket the nipples are, this way the small kids don't have to suck hard to get milk quickly.










Little kids in the temporary pen on a 2 gallon lambar bucket


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the design of your pen Viki, very neat! It gives me food for thought.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Vicki! Can't wait to get mine put together.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, I should have just taken the nipples to the store like y'all said. I thought I was being smart measuring the hole (1/4in) but the 1/4in tubing I got was too skinny.  Got a 2 gallon bucket which will be great for the four little ones I have now though. 
Also, I am going to start the new baby babies coming soon on the grey nipples from the beginning. Bottle feeding is not my favorite thing to do and I don't know why it has taken me this long to build a lambar.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

The tubing should be 3/8 inch 

I bough the wrong size first too. :lol Goodness, I hate bottling kids and so I don't do it much but I sure made a lambar in a hurry. You will LOVE it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But beware, there is OD outside diameter and ID inside diameter tubing also


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yes, 3/8 inch is the OUTSIDE diameter.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd also like to mention those one-way valves. There is a one-way valve at the end of the tubing, that way the kids don't have to keep sucking milk up the tube. It stays in the tube and is ready for them whenever they are ready. I've seen them for sale at Hoegger's and Caprine Supply. For the little kids... man, this is so embarrassing, don't tell anyone... I suck the milk up into the nipple, so that the kid gets milk immediately. Hey, I clean them every time! I won't get goat cooties... or should I say, I won't get MORE goat cooties!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, I have those one way valve except I got tubing that's 1/16 of an inch too big and they fall out (apparently wrong tubing size is an epidemic


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol, I was over at my friend's house a couple weeks ago; she was feeding her babies and they were on bottles at the time with lamb nipples. Every time the bottle would collapse she blew into the nipple to re-inflate it. I prefer to just pinch the nipple, but whatever.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Lol, I use human baby bottles. They are designed to vent around the lid, so don't collapse like that. If they do you just loosen the ring slightly.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm making a lambar this weekend. Bought my nipples when I did my Jeffers order & ther came today.  Last year I bottle fed 4 kids individually....... Not happening again...lol 

The kids helped a lot in the begining.... Just loved toting the bottles out to the babies..... But after 2 weeks, the novelty wore off. Plus I make all the bottles & was only letting the munchkins feed for me.... I don't wanna mess with any of that again, so lambars it is 

Oh, didn't expect it, but the grey nipples I got from Jeffers all say "Caprine Supply" on them


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, i am feeding four babies with bottles right now too. Very challenging. 
Yesterday I ended up just ordering some tubing and nipples from Caprine Supply so that is funny you'd say the nipples from jeffers are caprine supply nipples. It was probably more expensive but I didn't want to drive 35 min to the Lowes or home depot again.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I read about one lady who cut a hole in tube socks and hung the bottles on the fence. I'd probably lambar though if I had several kids on the bottle. My kids like bottling "their" goats though. I just throw the bottle parts in the dishwasher.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I can bottle 5 babies at once, if they have all learned where the milk comes from and don't need help getting on the nipples. One bottle between the knees, and two in each hand. I am sure it is quite comical to watch!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You are more talented than I! I can only do three at a time.
A tube sock sling is a pretty good idea!


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

I built a normal lambar like Vicki's in a six gallon bucket. It has ten nipples and mounts in a steel holder welded to a tire rim so it won't tip over. This is critical since by the time kids are on that feeder, they very aggressively seek out the milk. Heck, I even have to screw the lid on it so they won't jump in it to drink.

Prior to that though, I use this bucket that I bought (on sale) from Hoegger Supply last fall. It works perfectly with three day olds fresh off the bottles...










http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Multi-Kid-Feeder.html


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I have that one, but with the tan, soft nipples. They love it. I'm using for lambs right now.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The correct sized tubing for the grey nipples and one-way valve is:

3/8" OD
1/4" ID


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is how you vent a lambar nipple so it doesn't colapse the soda bottles, and makes it much easier for little ones to start on the bottle. Vicki


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, yes. Sondra showed me that trick. That makes it so nice! No frustrated babies trying to suck from a collapsed bottle.
Thanks Janie. I am putting those measurements in my phone for reference!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I buy the tubing by the foot. Found an easy way to clean it--use DH's gun cleaning kit.  

Also use his reloading scales to weigh copper. 100 grains is pretty darn close to 6 grams.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Just an update...Got the lambar put together Monday and have been working with the babies to get them used to it. Finally today..SUCCESS! Even the little doeling with the crooked neck got it this morning. Thanks so much y'all!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It is such a relief to get them all on the lambar and all your FF coming out of the stall and into the milk room and up on the milkstand without pleading or dragging or cajoling  Just in time for round two and starting all over again!


----------

